# T-shirt donation.



## Blue_Eno (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

My name is Ben Zhou and I am a small silk screener in Chapel Hill, North Carolina. Some of you might or might now know me, I been a member of this forum for sometime now and I am just opening a new account for this special event. Along with Habitat for Humanity, we are spearheading a T-shirt drive ahead of the holidays for those who are needy and less fortunate. 

We have been doing this for a bit now and the responses we recieved were encouraging. Thanks to a few generous wholesale suppliers, we have reached about 15% of our goal in almost a week. But our efforts have been stalled for a few days. We weren't able to solicit any new donations and with the holidays just around the corner, we are asking for any suggestions or ideas that anyone might have about this hopefully we can fullfill our goal of 1,000 t-shirts by Christmas. 

We are just hoping to make a difference in the lives of those who are less forunate and we sincerely apperciate anything anyone can offer us. 

And thanks for the help everyone. 


Yours Truly 

Ben Zhou 
[/SIZE]


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...you're not related to Brian Eno are you ? (I'll come running to tie your shoe)  

your best bet would be to get involved with http://justgiving.com/ for this type of thing. 

The Holiday season, most give to their local communities/kids etc. for the most part. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

posting this in the announcements forum at www.usscreen.com might generate soem goods as well. A press release to impressionsmag.com might also help out.


----------



## emilyjordan2222 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello! To whom it may concern,
I am in need of Tshirt donations, either just plain black, blue, or green because that is our awareness I have letters with links to my interviews with both the High Point Enterprise, 
and WBTV/CBS affiliated out of Charlotte,NC and my Facebook awareness page I created 
with over 1900 likes now! I was also be featured on Fox8, WGHP out of the triad in 
NC, news on February 27th, 2014 on the 10:00pm show to raise awareness; there is also a Link for that! 
The first week of March, 2014 I will have another interview @ 9:30 with WXII out of Winston-Salem NC to raise awareness which will air when they tell me.
Also the article from the Lexington Dispatch.
As said in my letters, any donation big or small to the event or for the event will 
help more than ever and is greatly appreciated. 

Please contact me with any questions, comments, or concerns. I want to thank you so much for taking the time to read this and help direct me whom I could contact or where I should go?

With lots and love,
Emily Boyd

PO Box 1266 Welcome, NC 27374


----------

